# Prospective Hymer Owner...



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all. We are looking to buy our first motorhome soon, and have been looking around at what best suits our needs. We had an interesting trip to DMIUK this afternoon, and were really impressed with the vans on offer and Phil the sales guy. I was hoping if someone could answer a couple of questions I have:

1) The M/H we have seen is a 1997 fiat 544K, with 24k, german import LHD - quite a few extras including hab aircon. Does £17.5k seem a reasonable price for this?
2) I have seen posts regarding air suspension and pumping it up. Does this M/H have it, and if not, is it needed?
3) We are buying it to go around Europe (just the 2 of us) for 3 months, covering between 10-25k miles. Will this age and standard of M/H be suitable for this sort of journey. 

I have up to £20k available, and obviously just want to make the right decision. I am open to suggestions of other M/h's, but was really impressed with DMI and they appear to offer a comprehensive after sales package.

Sorry about the questions, but as a novice I'm eager to hear from people in the know!!!

Thanks, John & Fran.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Prospective Owner*

Firstly, price seems very reasonable provided everything works. There are plenty of secondhand Hymers on the market, but the key thing is finding one which can be backed up if anything goes wrong.

Company you are dealing with has a good reputation for fixing things, value for money, and general reasonableness. Haven't dealt with them myself, but have talked to a number who have. Agree that their aftersales seems to have what it takes - unlike many bigger companies. Another possible site to look at is Peter Hambilton's at www.friendlyhippo/hymerdirect - he imports directly, and is a good source of parts etc.

We have a Hymer 640 Mercedes, which suits us down to the ground. There is plenty of space, and plenty of storage. Would think that for foreign touring, what you are considering is ideal. I personally would not buy a Fiat, but I'm biased, and am aware of it. You will probably know that there has been plenty of talk about the fragility of Fiat gearboxes, but given that there are lots of them about, the percentage of failures is probably quite small. The secret seems to be ensuring that you don't make the engine work hard in 5th.

I would be surprised if you need air suspension on the Fiat, unless you are going to carry a scooter or heavy back load, or unless the rear end is sagging - in which case I would be investigating what the suspension is like at the back end. The original suspension is quite firm already. If it has air suspension, there will be a Schrader valve (like a car tyre valve) probably on the side of the step somewhere. It's not a factory fit, so unless someone has added it, it's unlikely.

Hymers of that age were generally well built, and for that sort of trip would be fine. The bottom line is probably - are you happy with it ? Does it drive well ? Can you see yourselves spending 90 nights on the trot in it without feeling that you're hemmed in ?

If the answer is Yes, then go ahead. Keep logged in to MHF, cos I've found all sorts of answers here, what I can't find in magazines - not because they aren't there, but because I can't remember the month/year they appeared!

Above all - enjoy it !

Smick


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your reply Smick.

The M/H is actually a 1998, not 1997 - its on their website if you wanted to have a look...

When I looked around it yesterday I have to say that I couldnt beleive the quality of workmanship on the cabinets & seating...the quality of wood was fantastic and all the door clunked shut. The general condition is superb, the only couple of things are a small ding in the table, and one of the headrest surrounds on the dinnete seats is cracked, but I think I would asked for them to be fixed if we went ahead.

I'm going to give Phil a call at DMIUK this afternoon and request a test drive on the weekend, my only reservation (stupid really) is this is the first M/H we have been to see, and we always said we wouldnt buy the first...but it seems so good. The exterior is unmarked, and I had a look at the underside and it looks like new!!

I know what you mean about the Fiat issues, but with the mileage, general condition, and a years warrenty, our feeling is that we would have to pay a lot more to get a merc...? Do you agree?

Thanks again Smick, and am looking forward to some good advice from all the people on this forum...!

Cheers, John & Fran


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

I'm not surprised that the quality is still good - ours is a January 98 model, and all of the cabinet work is faultless. Hymers of that age usually are in good shape. Curiously enough, dings in the table surfaces are a common problem - it's almost as if there is a void immediately under the laminate. We have two small ones on the cabinet by the fridge, probably caused by a heavier object falling out of the upper lockers.

Mercs tend to be rarer, more expensive, and a bit thirstier, but we still love ours. It has a fantastic turning circle, and had been well looked after.

Drive it and see what you think. Check that the speedo is converted to mph - it's a legal necessity.

If it feels right, then don't walk away just because it's the first one - it probably is right.. Best of luck with it.

Smick


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks again Smick...

The speedo hasnt been converted, but apparently a plaque will be placed over to show the mph figures - I am happy enough with that...the odometer will still read in kms, but to be honest, most of the milage will be done in Europe anyway! - Is that a normal conversion for the UK though?

The thing that is really selling it to me (over private sales) is the 1 year European warranty...peace of mind motorhoming for a year. In addition, all of the other conversions will be done (new regulator & gas bottles, rear fog light & new headlights - they will even give me back the old LHD ones which I can re-fit for Europe too!)

Is there anything specific which you or anyone else is aware that I should look for when I go for a test drive and closer inspection on Saturday?

Thanks again in advance, John & Fran


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Johntew,
we would agree with everything smick has said so far, except that, showing kilometers on the speedo is legal. 

Ours is a 99, LHD model and although we had looked at numerous MH's, it was the first Hymer we looked at. It was the only one with that "Wow factor", if you know what we mean. 

It was more than our original budget, but on reflection, it was a bargain compared to similiar models with lower spec and higher mileage. 

We too are not Fiat lovers, however they are all the same as Peugot/Citroen nowadays. 

Ours is the 2.8Tdi and at 4.5 Tonnes returns about 23/24 mpg, whilst keeping within the speed limits, where safe to do so.

Hope this helps,
J & R.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Jock and Rita, I didnt realise that it was illegal - does that mean that the whole speedo unit need replacing? I presume that yours was a German import? - How did you get round it with yours?

Is yours a merc too? - Again, I would rather have the merc if I had the choice, but from looking I think at 24k miles and the condition, we are unlikely to find a merc at a comparable price (i.e. under £20k) - What do you think?

In addition, being a novice, I am really keen to buy from a reputable dealer (like DMIUK), and coupled with the warranty does give me some peace of mind...in addition, looking at prices, it seems competitively priced... or am I blinkered???

Thanks again, John & Fran


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi again Johntew,
having a kilometers speedo is *perfectly legal*.

Ours (Fiat) was twice previously owned by Brits, the first importing it from new. It has had four MOT's with the original speedo head, so not a problem.

We won't convert it and most trucks/coaches that I drive are in kilometers with the miles showing in the background.

50kph = 30mph

80kph = 50mph

100kph = 62mph

110kph = 70mph

We are happy for you to pm us if you wish.
J & R.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Jock & Rita...

DMIUK said they would place a plaque over the speedo showing the MPH increments...I presume that this is perfectly legal...?

Many thanks for your reply, are you aware of any particular faults that I should look for when I go to test drive the van? - I did the usual, got on the bed, moved all the seats, opened and closed all the cupboards / doors etc...all the appliances are within the warrenty, so if anything does go wrong, DMI are only 5 miles or so from me to be repaired...

Have you had any problems with your fiat? How does the 2.8 pull? - I suppose the 2.5 should be adequate seeing as though it is not as heavy.

Just one other question for anyone...it currently has 2 additional forward facing seats in the dinette with seatbelts, so I carry 4 persons including the driver. Will it be possible to carry 6 (if additional seatbelts were fitted) on this chassis, with tanks full etc...?

Thank you and regards, John & Fran


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Johntew,
We have'nt had any problems with ours, touch wood :roll: , other than little items due to a previous lack of general maintenance, which won't occur again during our ownership.

If the 2.5 is turbocharged, you should'nt have a problem. If not you may find it a bit sluggish on the hills, however, I would think that a 98 would be turbocharged.

You must take it out for a test drive, and *remember* that you will be running light!!

Without knowing the sleeping capacity, you may be exceeding things a bit by carrying six up, as you will probably be using up much needed payload, ie , water, gas, food, clothes, deckchairs, windbreaks, etc, etc,

You must not exceed the Gross Vehichle Weight, (GVW) nor it's Maximum Train Weight, (MTW) if towing.

Look on the grey metal skirt under the front passenger window, whereupon there should be a sticker with all the important details on it.

The MPH card on the speedo facia *is *perfectly legal

As you are dealing with a reputable company, you should be okay. However, always remember, buyer beware, at all times. You will be parting with a lot of money at the end of the day.

We wish you well.

J & R.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to clarify:

To comply with UK regs the speedo must be able to display the speed of the vehicle in MPH and the MPH markings must be visible at night. Odometer doesn't matter. The main problem with re-marking speedos is the requirement for them to be visible at night (ie: lit from front or rear). IIRC the Fiat speedo pre-2000 was front-lit so no problem, after 2000 they fitted back lighting so will not comply. You can actually remove the front lighting unit from an old speedo and fit it to the later ones if you're stuck.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we bought our first hymer from dirk and ines at dmi 3 years ago and cannot fault them. they know their stuff and they did do loads of extras for us once we pointed out what we wanted doing at no extra cost. we drove it to italy the day we picked it up and did have one or two minor problems but they sorted them as soon as we got back. it was a 1986 660s with rear bunks and did us proud for a few years. i personally dont think you will have problems with the van as they do look after them pretty well and anything you do they will sort. good luck


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

There you go Johntew,
Theres no better advertising than personal recommendations. 

They do seem to be a popular outfit. We will visit them if we continue with Hymer in the future.

J & R.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed J & R!!

Its really useful to have a forum like this to answer queries...we both are really looking forward to the test drive tomorrow!

Just one other question though...:

We have also seen another M/H for sale in MMM. Its a Hymer 544K camp swing - same at the DMI one, all the same apart from RHD and 02 reg but without air con, 10,000 miles. Seems to be advertised as 4 berth, not 5, but the asking price is £20k, which on my mind seems very reasonable for a M/H of that age. Obviously its the newer facelift model, not sure what engine though. The question is, which one is a better buy? The big attraction to the DMI one is the warrenty, and the fact that it is all checked out and all appliances tested. Does this make a 1998 model at £17,500 expensive?

The only other thing we have been looking at are the rear lounge models, but we are thinking that there may be more usable space in the mid dinette model? It looks like the bathroom may be marginally bigger too?

Sorry about all the questions, but we really value guidance from people more experienced than ourselves!!

Thanks again, John & Fran.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi John,
I would'nt like to comment on which is the better buy, A... because I am not in the know, and B... because I have'nt seen either vehichle. Perhaps someone else may have a better idea.

All I can say is that when we found ours, we did a lot of research on the same model, and found all the others to be a lot more expensive. One was as much as six grand more.

We did'nt take out the optional warranty, as I had sufficient knowledge to know that it was mechanically sound, and our damp test meter did not show any abnormalities. Whereas, the four swifts that we looked at previously, showed significant damp in each.

If you intend to drive abroad, the LHD will come into it's own, however, it does not take long to adjust to LHD here in Blighty

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks again J & R...

Sorry, wasnt looking to be told which to buy, but was more interested in what people thought about buying a slightly more expensive M/H privately and not as well specced vs an older M/H from a dealer with a warrently that is included in the price....? Just after opinions really, and if there is any noticable difference build quality (engine and fixture & fittings) between the two (bearing in mind one is a facelift model)...?

Have spoken to the chap and will hopefully arrange a viewing on Sunday, so will keep you all posted...

Thanks and regards, John & Fran.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi again J & F,
Ours was a private sale through Bundesvan on behalf of a customer. Have a look at their web site here... http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/.
You might be able to compare.

Buying privately gives you very little protection. We paid for a HPI check on ours before we paid out any funds. It has to be the best £40 we have ever spent, and you can do it online or over the phone using a credit card.
Our MH was probably the most daunting purchase we have ever made.

Remember...*buyer beware*

Jock.

P S Please ignore the PM that I left for you earlier, as I thought that your test drive was today. Hope it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi John,
We bought a 97 Hymer B534 with a Fiat 2.5 Turbo Diesel from Deepcar in Jan04. It was our first motorhome also. We have been delighted with the vehicle, and on the couple of occassions we've needed after sales assistance, with the service from Deepcar. We've since done 35000kms around Spain,France,Portugal and Germany without so much as a cough from the engine and have had no gearbox problems either. Although the top speed is not tremendous at about 65 she pulls up any gradient without a problem, often catching and passing other motorhomes that have roared past us on the flat. Our gross vehicle weight is 3.5 T and if I drive between 40/50 I get 25/30mpg, which is not bad! Just one last thought. If your going to be away for 3months you'll spend a lot of time in the vehicle in the evenings and I suggest tha you don't dismiss the rear "U" shaped lounge as this gives you plenty of room for lounging with you feet up. We find sitting at a dinnette can be quite restricting after a while. 
Happy motorhoming


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to let yiou all know that we went for the testdrive today, and ended up putting the deposit down!!!

DMIUK even were willing to rectify a few cosmetic marks...just have to wait until we pick it up on April 1st!!! Can't wait!!!

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply to our questions over he past few days - we found you an invaluable resource - Thanks!!!

John & Fran


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi J & F,

Go on then, did it have that "wow"factor??? 

Did it have that " Ohhhh Yesss, this is the baby" feeling about it?

How did you feel about the LHD?

We hope, it is all that you would wish for.

J & R.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Loved it!!! We saw it on Wednesday, and couldnt beleive how immaculate it was. Went today for a test drive and was amazed how smooth, quiet and reletively quick it was. 

Love the interior, fixtures and fittings. It has everything we want including a few luxuries like 12v & 240v air con and steadies. After doing a lot of intensive research on the web (many late nights this week), we felt that the price just couldnt be beaten. The jewel in the crown is the comprehensive European warrenty - ideal for us as we will be spending 3 months in europe.

Just cant wait to pick it up - I think we will go straight home, pack it up and head for the hills for a couple of days!!

Really chuffed with the service from Phil at DMIUK - friendly no pushy service, 10 mile test drive and all the time we needed to make a decision - and even agreed to fix a couple of cosmetic faults (small ding in the table, and replace a couple of dinette headrest surrounds which were cracked) - that was all we could find wrong after going over with the proverbial fine toothcomb!

Thanks again!!

Oh, as a side thought, what sort of region would you expect an insurance premium to work out at for 2 drivers (m&f), 28 yrs old full no claims on cars, no accidents...just as a guide really.

Ta!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

J & F,
Probably somewhere between £250 and £350. 

It was half the cost to insure our E690, than it was to insure the 4x4 and the caravan, which put together was about less than half the value of the MH.

Strange but true.

When are you looking to venture into Europe?

J & R.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Strange about your insurance -it obviously not down to common sense!!

We are looking to go at the start of July, and and come back in October. The aim is to do France, through Spain and Portugal, over to Italy and catch the ferry to Turkey where we are meeting family for a holiday, then driving back through more Northern Europe.

The LHD was fine I thought, I just made sure I was near the curb. Just took it really steady, until Im more comfortable. Fran didn't have a drive though! - I think she will wait until we find some empty wide roads (puts England out then!!)

Thanks J & R,

John & Fran


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Have a good and safe trip (jammy beggars).

J & R.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I bought from DMIUK, they are good and helpful people so the comfort factors are high, but of course you get owt for nowt and the service they deliver comes at a price compared to a private sale, you would expect that.


----------

